# Outdoor gas log set



## webby3650 (May 4, 2009)

I have been thinking about remodeling my patio. I would like to build a masonary wall with a fireplace built into it. We burn wood currently in our firepit but this is a lot of hassle and it burns up my heat source for the following year. My question is: can I put a standard gas log set in this and expect it to function properly? If I bring it in for the winter can I expect it to last very long? Thanks, Jon


----------



## newzorro (Sep 11, 2009)

I would not begin to put such experiments. Gas - dangerous piece. It is better to consult and to charge with this job the expert.


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 11, 2009)

You don't want standard gas log set. You need something designed for outdoors...
Generally the burners are stainless steel...
Check out HPC...
www.heartproductscontrols.com


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the response, but I already came up with an awesome gas firepit! It works better than I could have imagined. It only cost about $50 for the total project.


----------



## webby3650 (Sep 11, 2009)

AlexaSM said:
			
		

> I would not begin to put such experiments. Gas - dangerous piece. It is better to consult and to charge with this job the expert.


Huh?


----------

